# Favorite budget light 2021



## bykfixer

It's that time again. What time, you ask. Time to start discussing our favorite budget light for 2021. Be it one released in 2021, or just new to us, or a carry over favorite from previous years. 

My initial entry for this year is a 130 lumen number by Energizer. A 1aa with a two-way clip. It was $12 at my local grocery store where my favorite $3.50 home comfort air filter is $5.99 so you can probably find it for less if interested. It's model PMHH11.

I surmize it's probably not regulated, but my moving ceiling fan blade test showed the what appears to be 25% output low showed what appears as a very fast PWM. The beam is a nice egg shell neutral in the upper 5000 kelvin range. Nichia perhaps? The flash mode is not some weird epilileptic inducing so called tactical "self defense" flash but more of an attention grabber for road side emergencies type thing. Think 1 flash per second. 

The clip is ok. I'd hesitate to use the term robust simply because it will probably be to soft and bend if abused, yet will make it easy to slide onto a ball cap brim. It comes with an energizer max battery and a wrist strap that is attached in the package. 

The modes are hi/lo/flash where if you wait a couple of seconds it prompts back to hi. Momentary is available with the forward clicky that was like a goldilox bowl of poridge……just right. The button produdes enough to eliminate tail stand but not enough to pocket activate. The head is glued on and the clip is not removeable unless you can get the head off. The tailcap is user serviceable and has a gold color coating over the button instead of using a bare spring.

Overall this one falls in the "these days even bad flashlights aint bad" category.






The specs





The clip and lanyard





The PWM.


----------



## dmattaponi

Thrunite T10 II.

I bought one in 2018 as an edc light. It’s been serving that purpose well ever since. I love the single cell AA, the different light levels and great runtimes and the neutral tint. I paid $20 at the time. I saw them on Amazon over Christmas for only $16 and bought a couple more...one for myself a backup and another as a gift for a friend. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## raggie33

sofirn if 25a i like the 6500 tint but im weird


----------



## Lyteheaded

Another vote for the Thrunite T10 II. 

It does surprisingly well with AA/Eneloops, and when I got around to putting a 14500 in it, wow! I find the multi-battery capability very useful, and the runtimes are good. Picked it up after having the TH20 for a while, and was not disappointed. All in all, I find it an awesome little light for its size and price point.


----------



## MikeWill07

Lyteheaded said:


> Another vote for the Thrunite T10 II.
> 
> It does surprisingly well with AA/Eneloops, and when I got around to putting a 14500 in it, wow! I find the multi-battery capability very useful, and the runtimes are good. Picked it up after having the TH20 for a while, and was not disappointed. All in all, I find it an awesome little light for its size and price point.


I've read that because of its small size, some users are not comfortable holding it in their hand. How do you feel about it?


----------



## dmattaponi

MikeWill07 said:


> I've read that because of its small size, some users are not comfortable holding it in their hand. How do you feel about it?



This is not a problem with the T10 II. More than ample size to hold onto. I can’t imagine any single AA light being so small that they aren’t comfortable enough to hold in the hand, though I’ve had some single CR123 lights I’ve felt this way about.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty321

I don't know if it's considered a budget light now, because it was on sale for quite some time at HD for $20 (so I picked up two), but now it's over $40. 

It's the Coast Polysteel 700 with side C.O.B.'s and magnetized base. It was really handy for working under my hood at night when the battery and fuse mount needed to be replaced. It also works pretty well outside, and with the decent lumens, the hard, twist-to-zoom feature actually works for me. Maybe it's just me, but I found it kind of cool to that I could stick it to one of the rails in my garage door and basically illuminate the entire garage interior with all the LED's on.

Downside, the plastic housing doesn't dissipate heat well for the LED's. I'm currently using NiMH AA's in them... hopefully it doesn't cause an issue. I like it so much I put the second one in my home emergency kit with Energizer UL AA's.


----------



## Timothybil

I like the Lumintop Tool AA 2.0, but at ~430 some won't call it budget. I have been EDCing a Sofirn C01S (two mode AAA) which I really like. Last time I looked they were $6.99 at Sofirnlight.com. Ten lumen low to help preserve night vision, and 100 lumen high to light up the local area very nicely. And High CRI as a bonus.


----------



## cave dave

I have some high zoot lights, but this year I am really digging some budget neutral white lights with consumer batteries like:

-Wurkkos WK02, 2xAAA, SST20 NW 4000k ~$13
-ThruNite Ti3 v2 , 1xAAA, XP-G2 LED (NW) ~$13
-Sofrin C01, 1x AAA 3400K LED 95+ CRI ~$5
-Fenix E20v2, 2xAA, SST20, 5500k ~ $40 MSRP, but less with coupons

E20 and Wurkkos WK02 shown below with some old style lights in 2xAAA, 2xCR123, single AA to show off their slim and compact size.


----------



## sp5it

Ask that question 1.01.2022. Too early to answer.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

So far, I'd say the two pack of Duracell 4D 1000 lumen lanterns with usb charging port for $20 ($10 each) at Costco is probably the best budget light deal I have seen so far.


----------



## parang

So far I really like the Sofirn SC01 and the Convoy S12 3500K. A 2700K S2+ is in the mail, I expect I will like it as well.


----------



## Grijon

Sofirn C01S has been absolutely incredible to me for the price, with the C01 single-mode not far behind it.

I have had a trio of Convoy S2+ for years now and am still using and appreciating them, so they definitely belong in a 2021 Best Budget Light conversation.


----------



## Burgess

Yes, indeed -- 
the Sofirn C01S flashlights are such handy little Gems !

And now --
Amazon has cut their price by 20 %, also !

And with free Prime shipping !

Sure beats waiting for a package from China.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07RFQNCCL/?tag=cpf0b6-20

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## adamlau

Convoy M21B KW CULPM1.TG 6A. Drives the Osram close to its max spec of 6.6A = Great throw and nice spill (8A version takes into account the max pulse spec and why the 6A is preferred for longevity and runtime). 12group driver is straightforward. Cren bez and tactical tail. Nice, stiff springs. Support for 18650 and 21700. Only thing cheap about it are the silicone o-rings and the price...Under 28 USD shipped!


----------



## NiOOH

So far, I've been enjoying my Convoy M21A/SST40. My first budget light and a pleasant surprise in terms of quality and performance, for less than 40 Euro, with 2 year warranty.


----------



## flatline

I finally picked up the Lumintop Tool AA 2.0. It's an amazing little light whose only flaw is that it has mode memory (that's the reason I resisted trying it for so long). If it always started on Low, it would be the perfect pocket EDC light.

--flatline


----------



## Lynx_Arc

flatline said:


> I finally picked up the Lumintop Tool AA 2.0. It's an amazing little light whose only flaw is that it has mode memory (that's the reason I resisted trying it for so long). If it always started on Low, it would be the perfect pocket EDC light.
> 
> --flatline


Maybe you could hack it to fix that problem. I've done the "next mode" memory cure on a light and it works if you do it too well it loses all memory.


----------



## flatline

Lynx_Arc said:


> Maybe you could hack it to fix that problem. I've done the "next mode" memory cure on a light and it works if you do it too well it loses all memory.



My backup light always starts on LL, so if I'm in a situation where I absolutely can't risk cycling through the higher nodes, I'll just use it. I'm trying to develop the habit of cycling back to L when I'm done with the light. Maybe that will be the long terms solution.

--flatline


----------



## TurboRabbit

raggie33 said:


> sofirn if 25a i like the 6500 tint but im weird



That makes two of us... bought the SP36 pro as 6500k and was afraid it would be too "blue" but don't notice it. I would buy 6500k again today.


----------



## cave dave

It's not just memory its the type of memory.
I don't like memory lights that start at some random place I was last time. Cycling to low can be a coping mechanism for that. The real annoying thing is when I have to cycle through High and Burst (or even worse strobes) to get back to that low mode. 
I have memory enabled on my HDS executive, but it is the mode I set in the memory, so it is always the same (no surprises), and I never have to go through Max to get any of the other 3 modes.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

That is one thing I sort of like about my Wowtac A2S in that it has memory but only 3 "normal" modes and you can guarantee it starts in low mode by click and hold to turn on it comes on in moonlight mode and the next mode is low after that so if you turn the light off in high mode you can force it to come on in moonlight instead.


----------



## wjv

Memory lights don't bother me. I'm use to cycling to low before shutting them off. Though lights that reset to low are prefered.

Haven't carried a light in a while (working from home) but recently I rediscovered my 1xAA lights that have been sitting in the safe. Really like my Fenix E12.

As for lights that I aquired this year, the top two are the Skilhunt H04 with full diffuser and a Wurkkos WK30 as being tied for the top slots The MagLite ML300XL is at the bottomof the list. Initially I was happy with it, but once I started comparing it side-by-side with some of my other lights, the "fail" became more obvious. Other than long run times, the beam does neither spot or flood very well. Though it is better that the older versions of MagLites. I'll probably give it away to a relative or a friend.

I prefer runtimes over lumens and I'm not very impressed with lights that give you 3200 lumens for 90 seconds, then dive to 800 lumens. Just give me a 800 lumen light with a driver tuned for runtimes.

But hey, lumens sell. . 


Sent from my SM-P610 using Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer

Agreed. It's one reason I used to buy flashlights at drug stores and grocery stores. One (Rayovac Essentials) was 40 lumens for 19 hours from a carbon zinc aa battery back in 018 when everybody was trying to sell their 1aa 1000 lumen numbers. I think it was $5.99 or something. It used a small LED so it has a throwey beam that makes it seem a lot brighter than 40 lumens in the deep dark woods.


----------



## Monocrom

Favorite budget light is still the Olight i3E EOS.
One mode, good and bright. No 5 or 10 lumens for me. 
Very inexpensive. You can buy a cheap carry-clip from Olight for it.


----------



## WarriorOfLight

My favorite Budget Light 2021 is the Stainless Steel Rotary (bottom). My 2021 full price light is the BeCu Rotary (top).


----------



## Stoneking

WarriorOfLight said:


> My favorite Budget Light 2021 is the Stainless Steel Rotary.



I think my idea of budget is wildly different than yours, haha!


----------



## Poppy

I got this light recommended by Lynx_Arc
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...ul-COB-LED-2x18650-magnet-work-light-I-bought

I got it for my Dad so he would have a handy rechargeable light for what ever, including power outages.

For about $20, I think it is worth it, so much so, that I got one for myself after seeing his.

This is the first light that I bought for myself this year and so I guess it goes down as my favorite for 2021. 

Certainly I can always count on Convoy lights as my all around favorite, year after year.


----------



## bykfixer

I've been adding COB lights with magnets to a metal shed I just acquired. Home Depot has some near the electric cords that are similar to Nebo Little Larry for $5 that tout 200 lumens. Like Poppy I haven't bought much lately in the way of lighting tools. But I also added a 2 pack of triangle body shaped LuxPro COB lights that swivel. They are more of a space lighter than the $5 HDX lights. The HDX are like a pocket pen light with fixed magnetic clip where the LuxPro have magnets on the rear and a hook on one end. The COB itself swivels about 120 degrees.






Both put out a good amount of light in the light colored walls and celing of an 8x10 shed. I have two of the pen lights and two of the swivelers in there to add light to a pair of 30 lumen motion sensor lights that shut off after 30 seconds of no movement. In other words, walk in shed, see your way around via motion sensor lights. If you stand in one spot and contemplate something or read instructions to a new gizmo the motion sensor turns off. Eh, just wave your arm and it turns back on but when I walk in I turn on a COB, which then provides enough light to turn off the motion sensing light and turn off the COB on the way out the door. 

I placed a COB on each of the four walls but mainly use the one by the door so far. If I know I'm going to be in the shed for a while I carry a 3D cell Maglite for the long run time ability and tail stand it to ceiling bounce light throughout. I did that one night while installing yard tool hangers.


----------



## flatline

Is the metal Energizer 1AA as hefty (relatively speaking, anyways) as the metal 2AA version? From the pics it looks like it's similar construction.

I have the Vision 2AA and don't really care for the beam (3 emitters, 2 focused by TIR, 1 diffused). From pictures online the 1AA looks like it might have a reflector which is more interesting to me.

Thanks!

--flatline


----------



## bykfixer

The 1aa is just as hefty, yes. The head is a bit smaller. 
- It has one LED in the center of a conventional reflector instead of that triple thing-a-muh-bob. 
- The beam is conventional with a mildly throwey hot spot and lots of spill. 
- The two way pocket clip is nice. 
- The OS is high/low/beacon. But, you can half press to get to any of the modes. I did not time it but after a couple of seconds it returns to high.





2aa vs 1aa





The switch methods





The business ends


----------



## flatline

That sounds pretty good to me. I'll have to see if any local store carries the metal Energizer 1AA.

--flatline


----------



## bykfixer

I'm thinking I got both at Lowes.


----------



## gurdygurds

Howdy folks. My favorite budget light has been the good old Photon Freedom modded with a warm Yuji led. 2nd place goes to my 2C Maglite ML50L. My flashlight obsession has waned a TON over the last few years but these two inexpensive lights have been getting the lion share of use lately. Oddly enough, one of my last two E01s just stopped working after hitting the tile floor from a fall from the top of the shower door. But that's for a different post.
EDIT: E01 still lives. Remembered that I had bought this one used. Took it down and found some corrosion at the bottom of the tube. All is well.


----------



## bykfixer

Thanks to green pond mike's tip I may have found my favorite budget light ever. It has a slider switch. A two stage slider switch. A 4 lumen low and 325 lumen high. And like lights with a PR bulb it has throw. Lots of throw. 
The Coleman battery guard 325.

It's a triple a flashlight so if you don't dig on a triple aaa body carrier light stop reading here. If you kept reading you'll see an 18500 is too short and 18650 too long. Is it regulated? Probably not. But for camping that means no sudden lights out due to a low voltage. 

The body is a fairly thin wall alluminum tube surrounded by a plastic body. Two areas expose the knurled alluminum tubing. Each end has a rubberized coating. It is about the diameter of a SureFire 6P. It's reminiscent of a Streamlight Scorpion. 





It also reminds me of the Rayovac Sportsman of a few years back but with a two stage slider instead of tailcap clicky.

If you kept reading but don't like cool white beams stop reading here. It has a pretty chilly beam but no blues, greens or other strange colors were present. Not copy paper white mind you, just a hint of yellow. 5700-6000 kelvin would be my guess. I did not detect any PWM on low using a photo of a running fan method. 

Speaking of beam, it has 3 distinct beams. One in the center for a pencil beam that throws well, a second one that has a nice bright wide spill. The third is a gentle spill that lights up to the edge of your peripherals while not killing your night adapted peripheral vision. 




Neat trick Coleman. 
The three beam trick is probably easy on the eyes in a dense forest scenario. 





The low beam is really good for 8-10 meters. 
That's a 36" round wrought iron fire pit in the photo. 





The high beam is really good for about 100-150 meters. 

If the slider switch holds up a year or two I'll be happy. It has positive detents like a vintage Bright Star but has a low/high instead of signaler/full on. And yes you can signal with this one on low. You can go from low to high if you want but that would not be ideal for stealth. The detent is stiff enough where you probably won't turn it on unless you mean to. It's likely meant for camping or an urban jungle. 

No antiroll areas or provisions for a wrist strap but the rubberized head can be sanded or ground to add flat spots and the rubberized tail cap cover should be easy to drill for a lanyard. 

I paid $15 at Wal Mart and will probably buy another next time I'm there. It's a 2018 product but is likely to be my favorite budget light this year thanks to the super throw beam and slider switch.

Edit: corrected lumen amount so instead of saying 250 lumens it says 325. The 250 is the distance it is said to reach in meters.
End this edit.


----------



## greenpondmike

I'm glad you like it bykfixer. I found a dandy by accident.


----------



## greenpondmike

I saw your 2 stage hotspot, but it seems like yours isn't as pronounced as mine. It could be a slight variation in the production run of the head. Your hotspot seems brighter than mine. The head screws off also and causes the hotspot to be less intense like a mini mag pro does as you unscrew it. The head comes completely off and you can use it for a mule. My beam seems to be a 2 stage hotspot and a 3 stage spill that gently transitions- unlike the mag beam. I wonder if it will make it out to 250 meters with those 325 lumens.
They also have a 325 meter one, but I don't remember how many lumens it is on high, but that one has a 10 lumen low. 
On the head, I think they want people to discover it on their own. It IS a feature, but they are probably shy about listing it lest Mr. Tony sues them 

This light is sure enough special.


----------



## Chess

I got a light at Home Depot...I'm not sure the name of it...it looks somewhat generic...but it actually puts out a very bright beam of light. I'm sure others here have seen them. I will try to get the details and post pics of the light output and size, but I think when I got it, it was under the name "DEFIANT"


----------



## Lynx_Arc

Chess said:


> I got a light at Home Depot...I'm not sure the name of it...it looks somewhat generic...but it actually puts out a very bright beam of light. I'm sure others here have seen them. I will try to get the details and post pics of the light output and size, but I think when I got it, it was under the name "DEFIANT"


Defiant is HDs generic brand for lights. Somewhat lackluster and cheap line of lights that are rarely mentioned around here now that they have been out for a few years and keep turning out lights that perform about like we had 10 years and 2 generations ago.


----------



## bykfixer

Welcome aboard chess. 
Defiant lights are fine and come with a good guarentee. It breaks and they replace it. I have a few. Matter of fact the one hanging by my back door is one from about 2016 that has served me well. 

Keep in mind CPF is a flashlight enthusiats site. Think "Corvette forum" and you just posted about your shiney new Toyota Prius……yet the budget section is a place for……well, the inexpensive store bought flashlight if you like.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo

I don’t know if this qualifies for a “budget” light, but there is a Milwaukee brand 2 AAA light that has what they call TRUEVIEW high definition (it’s high cri) at 100 lumens for $20. It looks to my eyes to be 5000K, very nice clean beam pattern.
Pelican brand “correct color” lights are extremely nice.
Mag lite has a line of specialt lights that includes a warm white that is great.


----------



## flatline

Chess said:


> I got a light at Home Depot...I'm not sure the name of it...it looks somewhat generic...but it actually puts out a very bright beam of light. I'm sure others here have seen them. I will try to get the details and post pics of the light output and size, but I think when I got it, it was under the name "DEFIANT"



I think Defiant has made some excellent budget lights over the years. I have a 1xAA Defiant light that I bought for $4 several years ago. It gets a ton of use at night because it's a battery vampire and I have a stack of "dead" cells to use up.

--flatline


----------



## flatline

I recently bought the Energizer Hardcase 1AA angle-head light. It's a decent little work light. I especially like that the magnet is on the clip and the clip can be rotated, so you can aim the light in any direction (2 degrees of freedom).

--flatline


----------



## xxo

I have a defiant armor max headlamp that is very nice, unfortunately these are no longer available.


----------



## bykfixer

I bought the Husky bendable work light that has a light on each end of the horse shoe body with one side having a flooder and the other a strong magnet. USB rechargeable and each lamp is dimmable by holding the power button. The flood lamp operates independent of the flashlight(s). $24.97.


----------



## kelmo

Maglight AAA, AA, and XL50.


----------



## Dave_H

flatline said:


> I think Defiant has made some excellent budget lights over the years. I have a 1xAA Defiant light that I bought for $4 several years ago. It gets a ton of use at night because it's a battery vampire and I have a stack of "dead" cells to use up.
> 
> --flatline



I like the Defiant 3xAAA UV flashlight which costs $7 in Canada. Near UV and uses 5mm LEDs but nice, and takes an 18650.


Dave


----------



## flatline

I've been carrying the Energizer Vision 1xAA described in the OP for a couple weeks now. I had to remove the clip because it kept catching on things (I'm not a fan of 2-way clips for this reason), but I've come to appreciate having 130L in my pocket during the day. During the night, it's a bit too much light, but I'm already in the habit of swapping flashlights when it gets dark, so that's no problem at all.
Thanks for making me aware of this light!

--flatline


----------



## greenpondmike

Has anyone tried the 80 lumen everready 3aaa flashight at walmart yet? It's just under $5 and it has the special checkered reflector in it. It also comes with batteries.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

greenpondmike said:


> Has anyone tried the 80 lumen everready 3aaa flashight at walmart yet? It's just under $5 and it has the special checkered reflector in it. It also comes with batteries.



I don't really find 3AAA lights a good thing for someone on a "budget" myself. In the long run you pay for it being cheaper on batteries. I would be more inclined to buy the cheap $6 Defiant 1AA light at I think 60 lumens at HD.


----------



## Dave_H

Lynx_Arc said:


> I don't really find 3AAA lights a good thing for someone on a "budget" myself. In the long run you pay for it being cheaper on batteries. I would be more inclined to buy the cheap $6 Defiant 1AA light at I think 60 lumens at HD.



...unless the 3AAA will take an 18650, some do, others are too short. For the latter, 18500 should work though not a commonly available "free" from salvaging. I managed to get some cheap LiFePO4 18500's which work for this purpose; their 1000mAh capacity matching low demands from the 1W light (BTW from Dollar Tree for $1.25 CDN, a very decent 3AAA at the low end). 

Dave


----------



## Lynx_Arc

Dave_H said:


> ...unless the 3AAA will take an 18650, some do, others are too short. For the latter, 18500 should work though not a commonly available "free" from salvaging. I managed to get some cheap LiFePO4 18500's which work for this purpose; their 1000mAh capacity matching low demands from the 1W light (BTW from Dollar Tree for $1.25 CDN, a very decent 3AAA at the low end).
> 
> Dave


Having access to cheap 18500s does make the 3AAA format a lot more useful for sure but you can't blindly buy lights based on the format as some of them cannot handle the extra power of lithium ion especially cheap dollar lights often they are made without current limiting components.


----------



## Dave_H

All low-end 3AAA flashlights I've checked (including Dollar Tree items) use some form of current limiting (**), therefore should not overheat using rechargeables with low internal resistance. Lack of proper current limiting in any light using 3AAA or larger is dodgy design. I'd leave as-is or toss if that's the case. The DT 3AAA mentioned works fine with 18500 LiFePO4, no heat, just a bit lower output.

One small 4xAAA COB mini worklight (Westinghouse branded here) has a 4.7 ohm, 5 watt wire-wound resistor in it!

Dave


** That is until now. A metal 3AAA light, older design with 14x5mm LEDs (showerhead) but takes an 18650 and plenty bright, is now down to 3 working LEDs after light use for a year or so. No sign of limiting resistors anywhere. It is still being sold locally by a store with "Dollar" in it (not DT).


----------



## Lynx_Arc

I wouldn't buy anything that uses 4AAA if I could help it but I do have a label maker that uses that format.


----------



## bykfixer

The HDX cob light mentioned in post 29 gets a thumbs up for water tight ability. On my deck the Mrs and I have been working on a piece of furniture under the shade of a portable gazeebo. I had an HDX cob magnetized to one of the legs. The other afternoon a wind gust picked up the gazeebo and twisted it about 90 degrees and set it back down. Unknown to me until later that incident hurled the light into a slight valley near my house. 

I had not cleaned my house gutters after the oak trees finished their pollenation ritual this year. The kids are grown, which means my monthly gutter cleaners have moved away. That day we received some 3" of rain in about an hour, and another in and a half early the next morning. The tree debris clogged the inlets to down spouts. That caused a water fall into the slight valley where the HDX cob was laying. A day later another inch of rain fell in about 20 minutes. Again, the waterfall. So Saturday I got out my leaf blower and 10 foot long gutter cleaning tube and cleaned the gutters. That's when I found the HDC cob laying in what had been a puddle. 

I shook it off half expecting it not to work and to my surprise it did. Upon inspection, the inside was bone dry. It easily met the ipx4 rating.


----------



## stephenk

Convoy S2+ is still my favourite budget flashlight. In the last 6 months I've purchased all the CSLNM1 emitter options (red,green,blue,and white) and LH351D is 2700k and 5700k.


----------



## meddlecho

stephenk said:


> Convoy S2+ is still my favourite budget flashlight. In the last 6 months I've purchased all the CSLNM1 emitter options (red,green,blue,and white) and LH351D is 2700k and 5700k.



Convoy S2+ are awesome budget lights. I’ve really been enjoying building my own.

I also really enjoy Thrunite’s W1 for a budget option.


----------



## 3_gun

Year to date my biggest surprise is the Klarus EP10 I just got in the last 2 weeks or so. I've seen it on eBay for a BIN of $10 w/o battery, shipped. 30/200/1000L claimed & to my eyes it seems to match up. I got mine w/battery; a claimed 2000mah 18650 which seems to perform well past that rating. Can self charge the 18650 by usbA-c. I've run it on high for approx 40min with no step down that I could see. As the battery dipped you keep 3 levels but each dims as you dip under 50% charge. High taking a harder hit than Med or Low but all seem to dim. Ballpark guess @50% high was in the 400L range, Med about 100L & Low slightly off its baseline. More throw than flood the hot spot is hot while spill is useful but softer. They claim 200m but I'd walk that back about 25% at least. Seems robust, it's not a pocket light (for most) but only time will tell how it holds up. My next planned test will be as a bike light.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

InvisibleFrodo said:


> I don’t know if this qualifies for a “budget” light, but there is a Milwaukee brand 2 AAA light that has what they call TRUEVIEW high definition (it’s high cri) at 100 lumens for $20. It looks to my eyes to be 5000K, very nice clean beam pattern.
> Pelican brand “correct color” lights are extremely nice.
> Mag lite has a line of specialt lights that includes a warm white that is great.



For $20, I’d go for the Milwaukee 2AA 300 lumen floodlight instead.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

Hooked on Fenix said:


> For $20, I’d go for the Milwaukee 2AA 300 lumen floodlight instead.



Not sure I would blindly recommend this light..... a lot of negative reviews pertaining to switch problems and battery cap problems that render the light inoperative on several websites selling it. Also seems to not like nimh batteries and shuts off when alkaleaks get a little bit used in reviews. I can't say if these things are rare happenings or just a poor design to begin with. Some people are complaining eneloops only work on low mode?


----------



## Bougie

bykfixer said:


> - The OS is high/low/beacon. But, you can half press to get to any of the modes. I did not time it but after a couple of seconds it returns to high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aa vs 1aa


I like their design, they look pretty nice. Does the 2AA also start in high mode ? Also is the power button mechanical or electronic ?


----------



## flatline

The 1AA light definitely has a mechanical switch. It behaves like a forward clickie except that the difference between momentary on and clicked on is so small that it's very hard to reliably turn it on without clicking it on. Not at all like the forward clickies I'm accustomed to using on other lights.

The 2AA switch is electronic. You fully press the button to make anything happen and the result of fully pressing it depends on how long you've been in the current mode. If you've only been in the current mode a short time, it will advance to the next mode. If you've been in the current mode for long enough, the next press will turn off the light. If you press and hold the button, you'll change the balance between the flood and throw emitters which is really annoying.

I like the 1AA even though I wish it had a more standard switch. I do not really care for the 2AA because of the annoying UI and strange beam profile (even when you shift the output balance to the focused emitters, this light still doesn't really have any throw).

--flatline


----------



## bykfixer

Thanks FL. 
I was scratching my head going "uh, electronic? mechanical, um err uh……I dunno". lol

I find the 1aa version much more practical. I think the 2aa was meant to companion with the larger (3aa?) that touts 1300 lumens or some such thing where the 1aa kinda stands off to the side by itself.


----------



## vicv

I just was delivered a tan convoy s2+. I got it with an sst-20 5k at 1.4A and a SMO reflector. I have to say I'm pretty happy with it. Build quality seems quite high. It's bright as hell. It pockets very easily with the small diameter head. And I like the switch even though it's taking some getting used to. 
I figure looking at charts it should be around 500 lumens. OTF should be ~350L. The modes I have are 0.1%, 1%, 10%, 30%, 100%. That works out to .35L, 3.5L, 35L, 105L, and 350L. 
I wish it was a bit throwier but with the small, shallow reflector it works fine


----------



## Dave_H

Nice little 3AAA LED flashlight from Dollar Tree, in Canada $1.25. LED appears to be 1W, package says 80 lumens. I can't see a series resistor (which doesn't mean there is not one). It can't take 18650 but is working fine on 18500 LiFePO4 (1000mAh). Comes in several metallic colours, and black.

Dave


----------



## iamlucky13

I don't think anyone has mentioned the Convoy T2 yet. At $16, it's not the cheapest light out there, even for Convoy's lineup, but I'd still consider it a budget light.

- AA and 14500 compatibility, with low voltage protection.
- Good brightness, with a decent spot size and spill brightness for general use.
- Really good hand feel. The body is solid.
- It on the large side for 1xAA EDC, although I find the size ergonomically better in use than my smaller lights.
- 4 well-spaced modes. It does have mode memory, though. I'd prefer this kind of light always start on low.

This is the starter light I gave my older kid, and I'd recommend it to other casual users, too.


----------



## zold

Another vote for the Convoy S2+ here. I think it might be the most flashlight per dollar spent that I've gotten in a while.


----------



## bykfixer

If one did a budget light poll I predict that over the last, say 3-5 years the Convoy S2 would probably have garnered the most votes.

If they could be found at places like Best Buy, WalMart, Lowes etc I'd probably have one by now. Because that's where my assortment of budget lights have come from over the years. Drug stores, grocery stores, ma-n-pa hardware stores in tim-buk-too etc.


----------



## vicv

Agreed. Here in Ontario, the only lights in box stores are coast lights and those crappy zoom "security" lights. Neither of which I have any interest in


----------



## daffy

Convoy M21B with gt-fc40 led


----------



## Stress_Test

Man, I've been prowling around for 1xAA format lights lately; how did that Energizer Vision 130 light never come up?! 

Probably because the Amazon search has become all but worthless. Whatever I type in just spams me with a bunch of generic junk copy-of-a-copy-of-a-copy that usually isn't very relevant to what I was trying to search for. I finally stumbled on it when searching (of all things) for the Olight that Monochrome mentioned earlier.

But I digress.

I looked at Energizer's site for the 1aa and "where to buy" but it only showed a few Ace stores ~20 miles away, and they all showed out of stock anyway.

I'm guessing maybe this light isn't sold in this region?? I did get the 6xAA Energizer light at Lowes a while back, so I would think they'd be carrying the 1xAA also. 

Anyway, it's about 12$ at Amazon so if I don't see it on the shelf at Lowes or H.D. then I could always just order it. 

This light's simplicity (and low cost!) appeals to me because all the other stuff seems to have 5(!) modes, or dual switches, and/or other stuff I don't want to deal with.


----------



## Dave_H

vicv said:


> Agreed. Here in Ontario, the only lights in box stores are coast lights and those crappy zoom "security" lights. Neither of which I have any interest in


 Princess Auto has been a good source of cheap but good lights, although their selection seems to have narrowed in recent years. They have increasing selection of worklights some of which may have a flashlight function. They used to sell metal lights running off one or two 18650, but no longer; and they don't seem to sell the cells and chargers either. However they have periodic "special buys" including recently two-pack of 3AAA 5W LED "zoomies" which happen to take an 18650, for around $7.

Other mainstream OTC retailers around here include HD, Lowe's, Rona, Canadian Tire, and Home Hardware. Sometimes a good sale comes along, otherwise many products are overpriced and nothing special.

Last note, Home Hardware carries a nice little magnetic 3AAA flashlight/COB worklight plus red flashing warning light, usually around $13 which is not unreasonable; but I got one a while back on sale for $5. Product number is 5325-049, "Reactor" brand. Regrettably it does not take an 18650 but works with 18500, in my case LiFePO4 with lower voltage and somewhat reduced brightness as I appears to use direct drive.

Dave


----------



## bykfixer

My local Food Lion now carries the 1aa Energizer Vision. $14.99.

Added a lanyard to the Coleman with slider switch.


----------



## Stress_Test

Well I went ahead and bought the Energizer 1xAA off of Amazon since I was already placing an order anyway. Only 12 dollars for this light, so I figured why not? 

Actually this light ticks a lot of boxes for what I was looking for.

* 1xAA format for simplicity and pocket-sized, no messing around with multiple batteries
* Just *one *switch, in the tail, mechanical and not electronic battery-draining type (which the 6xAA version has, unfortunately)
* 2 or 3 modes (third mode is a flasher here, but if it's ~2 Hz like the 6xAA, that's actually more useful than strobe would be); No 5-modes-modesets-memory-hybrid memory-Anduril-firmware-ramping-BS stuff
* Reasonably throwy beam profile and not a pure flooder like most lights are now.
* Low mode is bright enough to be more useful to me, instead of only having a 5 lumen / max lumen setup like some lights.
* Terrific price! (No $300+ customs for me, thanks)
* Neutral white is a bonus!!

Anyways, I wish I could've found this in a local store, but neither Lowes nor H.D. had it listed on their websites, even though they sell the bigger brother versions from the same family.

I don't expect it'll replace my Quarks so long as they're still running, but the Energizer light should make a good general knock-around "hazardous duty" light that I won't mind too much if it gets trashed.


----------



## Stress_Test

Got the Energizer light today. Not bad overall for 12 bucks. The emitter is off-center but it doesn't really affect the beam. The beam profile and color temp reminds me a lot of the AAA Sofirn C01s with the SST neutral LED and TIR optic. Very nice.

The bad news: after 10 minutes maybe, it subtly ramps down to the low level, or maybe a bit higher, 40 lumen or so. I know they do this to meet the advertised "4 hour" runtime, but that's kinda disappointing. 

The other bad news is that when the Eneloop I was using got down to about 1 volt or less, the light wouldn't re-fire after being turned off. Had to wait till the voltage increased a little more. So, be warned. There was no obvious indication that the battery was depleted; I thought maybe the switch was acting flaky when I tried to change modes and it wouldn't come back on.
----

*Now to get weird!! *

The tail of the body is female threaded (recessed), so I started looking around to see if maybe another flashlight body would screw into it to allow multiple batteries (the threads are bare, so it only has to make contact, not screw all the way in). 

A Fenix L1D would just go in one thread, as I think it's different pitch. I stuck two AA Eneloops in there and checked the current flow with a multimeter: About 0.4 amps! (vs ~ 1 amp with a single AA). Interesting. It appears to be regulating the extra voltage.

Then I tried THIS:






The Quark 2xAA body screwed all the way in, but the threads are loosey-goosey. Like they are same pitch but slightly different spacing. Now before I go on, I should mention that the tailcap on the Quark won't screw on because the three batteries protrude out too far. So this isn't actually functional, this is just _for science! _

I put in 3 AA and put the meter in series: About 1.3 to 1.4 amps! It seemed to be holding fairly steady there for a short time anyway. Maybe it was going direct drive since the amp draw was greater than before?? 

I don't remember if anyone has tried yet, but it looks like this light _might _work on a single Li-Ion cell. It would need to be protected though to avoid draining it down too far by accident. Try at your own risk however!! I don't have a Li-Ion in the AA size so I don't know if that'll fry it or not.

Pretty interesting, anyway.


----------



## paulr

Two Litezall 3aaa 120 lumen headlamps for $7 shipped (free shipping for Meh members):









2-Pack: LitezAll Mini Headlamps


2 for $7 (save 22%)



sidedeal.com





They are not high end lights by any means, but they are lightweight and mostly well designed, a great value at $3.50 per light. One will go in my glovebox and I might disassemble the other one just to see what's inside.

I have a few other lights on order that should be better but I won't favorite them until I actually get them .


----------



## Jeff H

Early in 2019, @jon_slider pointed me to the Sofirn C01, but by the time I was able to find one, I ended up with the C01S (several), which has become my all-time favorite , go-to "budget light."

Before that, it was the now defunct Fenix E01. I've been leery of any other light costing less or offered in stores and stick with the C01S as the least costly light/smallest form light I keep on hand for emergencies and daily pocket-carry/use. It's no search-light, but if it's dark, I can use it to get to one of my more expensive/brighter lights. So far, it has proven to be a great value.


----------



## Dave_H

For me the best headlamp is cheap, expendable, simple to operate, does not use custom or expensive cells, and does the job. My demands are light and sporadic. No need for exotic brands/names and high price tags here.

I just picked up a 2-pack of iGlow 3xAAA COB headlamps for $1.25 at Dollar Tree (Canada). No brightness spec'ed but good enough, flood pattern and neutral tint. Sturdy build, and strap is comfortable. It has usual high/low/flash modes. Draws about 0.4A on high mode from fresh zinc-carbons (supplied).

Dave


----------



## Flashlightmaster2021

I think the wowtac w1 is awesome beginner EDC light


----------



## 3_gun

A 2nd light I'd bring up as a budget deal is the Sofirn S11c. Got 2 for the total cost of $20.75 w/batteries. Been using them daily with no issues of any kind. Great indoors light, an OK outdoors light. Has a ML & turbo shortcut from off. It is a zoomie which works as a pro & con. For normal uses around the house, walking the dog, taking out the trash, changing a fuse, etc it works fine. Added plus the magnetic tail cap frees up both hands when needed. Not a bragging right light but a useful one never the less. Cheap enough that everyone in the house could/should have their own


----------



## Charlie Hustle

Convoy S2+ Nichia 219b SW45K orange peel reflector


----------



## 3oni

My surprise budget favorite of 2021 (so far!) has been my little $9 Wurkkos WK02 penlight. I've been drifting away from hotrod lights with fancy UIs and towards simpler lights, and this certainly fits the bill.

The momentary switch is great to have, and 300 lumens with a nice tint tends to be just fine for me on a day-to-day basis. And it absolutely vanishes in my pocket; I don't even notice it's there. Plus: $9!


----------



## HazeElctrc

bykfixer said:


> It's that time again. What time, you ask. Time to start discussing our favorite budget light for 2021. Be it one released in 2021, or just new to us, or a carry over favorite from previous years.
> 
> My initial entry for this year is a 130 lumen number by Energizer. A 1aa with a two-way clip. It was $12 at my local grocery store where my favorite $3.50 home comfort air filter is $5.99 so you can probably find it for less if interested. It's model PMHH11.
> 
> I surmize it's probably not regulated, but my moving ceiling fan blade test showed the what appears to be 25% output low showed what appears as a very fast PWM. The beam is a nice egg shell neutral in the upper 5000 kelvin range. Nichia perhaps? The flash mode is not some weird epilileptic inducing so called tactical "self defense" flash but more of an attention grabber for road side emergencies type thing. Think 1 flash per second.
> 
> The clip is ok. I'd hesitate to use the term robust simply because it will probably be to soft and bend if abused, yet will make it easy to slide onto a ball cap brim. It comes with an energizer max battery and a wrist strap that is attached in the package.
> 
> The modes are hi/lo/flash where if you wait a couple of seconds it prompts back to hi. Momentary is available with the forward clicky that was like a goldilox bowl of poridge……just right. The button produdes enough to eliminate tail stand but not enough to pocket activate. The head is glued on and the clip is not removeable unless you can get the head off. The tailcap is user serviceable and has a gold color coating over the button instead of using a bare spring.
> 
> Overall this one falls in the "these days even bad flashlights aint bad" category.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The clip and lanyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PWM.


I always say the anker lc40 is unbeatable at 18 to 22 bucks , and I like the olight i5 that uses 1 aa.


----------



## DaveTheDude

My favorite 2021 budget light is a Ray-O-Vac. Walmart's price is US$9.95. The model number is ROVVMHAL8H. 

The light is aluminum and has dimensions similar to a Surefire 6P, but is lighter weight, coming in at 4.7 ounces/132 grams. It's completely sealed, and contains an 18650 cell (approximately 2200 or 2400 mAh, ROV didn't reply to my inquiry as to the cell and emitter specifications). The emitter appears to be an XM-L or something similar; its perfectly centered. Smooth reflector. Beam angle is 15 degrees. Color temp is 5000K. 

It comes with a USB-C charging cable. The charging port is sealed with a well-fitted silicone gasket. The light is operated with a single side button switch. Modes in order of operation are: High (320 lumens/ 6,000cd); Low (120 lumens/2,300cd); Strobe (approximately five flashes per second). The hotspot, corona, and spillbeam work well together. 

The light has a bead-blasted natural aluminum finish. The bead-blast treatment yields enough texture to keep the light from slipping if your hand is wet. And did I mention it's priced at around $10?


----------



## bykfixer

Will look for that one.


----------



## datiLED

That Ray-O-Vac looks like a lot of light for the money. I might have to get one just for the fun of it.


----------



## Poppy

datiLED said:


> That Ray-O-Vac looks like a lot of light for the money. I might have to get one just for the fun of it.


Agreed! My Walmart is already out of stock,


----------



## Timothybil

Sofirn C01S. 10/100 lumens from a single AAA, and currently $10 USD. Also, the venerable Nitecore Tube is till out there, also at $10USD


----------



## Poppy

Is Sofirn becoming the Convoy of this decade?


----------



## bykfixer

I thought convoy was the new Lego at that 'other forum'…
Is the Sorfirm a favorite for modifications too?


----------



## richbuff

Astrolux Convoy Fireflies Lumentop Mateminco Rovyvon Sofirn Wuben Wurkkos etc, make appearances here at this forum. 

Elzetta HDS Malkoff McGizmo Muyshondt Okluma Oveready Peak Zebralight etc, make appearances at the other location. 

Good thing that we do not need to have a third location just for Acebeam Eagletac Fenix Imalent Nitecore Niwalker Olight Thrunite etc. 

Well, anyway, Sofirn is the manufacturer of some Astrolux branded lights, Mateminco still some others.


----------

